# serviceswitching -- Microsoft.com? What is this?



## Quahogboy (Apr 10, 2002)

I keep deleting this cookie from microsoft.com. It says something like serviceswitching or something. This is what it looks like:
Cookie:[email protected]/serviceswitching/

Can someone tell me what this is? Should I tell CookieWall to block this? I don't like the idea of having a cookie called service switching on there and not know what it does. So far, I haven't been able to find anything that tells about it.

Thanks


----------



## Quahogboy (Apr 10, 2002)

Just wanted to throw this out there again. Is there nobody that knows what this is? Thanks.


----------

